# Lifting Heavy Large Tanks With Glass Suction Cups?



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone had success lifting a large tank of 150 gallons or heavier with this equipment? Looks like it's rated for 80lbs for one, but if we get 5-6 suction cups, it might work?

http://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/Images/WebClass/browse/s106.jpg


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I worked at a glass shop for 13years those cups work good on flat glass but imo I wouldn't use on big tanks if 1joker gets stuff uneven&pulls at a angle could break the seal dropin it. Ifu get5-6 cups still gona take 3people why not just grabit &carry it? Me&brunner carried 180 upstairs thru my house then down couple stairs to livingroom. They heavy bastards but atleast if it hit the floor it wouldabeen 1 of us dropin it not a cup poppin off. Imo


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your putting a lot of faith in suction cups. If even one pops loose that tanks gonna land on someones leg or foot. I know they have suction cups rated for more than 80lbs but again pretty risky imo. Breaking glass isn't no joke! Glass can & will shear off a arm, foot, or leg like butter. A bro's dad had a hook for a arm from glass slicing his off.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

When the movers brought in my 220 Gallon, they used suction cups... worked pretty good for them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No need for suction cups IMO and if you do go that route then make sure that they are rated for the proper weight even though they are most likely underated.

Two big guys should be able to handle a 150gal, depending on how tricky of a move it is. I made sure to have 4 guys to move my 220gal, both when bring it home and after selling it. Best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok just trying to make sure I have all I need for this weekend.

Has anyone ever used team straps/shoulder straps to move tanks? Is this a good idea? I was able to move the 90 gallon downstairs with little trouble with the help of my dad. He's not that strong of a guy, he's only 130lbs at 5'6.

So is a Uhaul pickup truck better or the cargo van? I think the van since it's easier to get the tank off?

I'll get some gloves and some towels for the tank? I found out I'll have only 3-4 guys this weekend. Hopefully I'm prepped.


----------

